# The two headed poodles and other goofy shots



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

After all the playing it was time for Tom and the girls to indulge in some serious cuddling. No Tom doesn't like poodles at all. Can you tell? They sure have him wrapped around their paws. Even if he has to fight for his pillow at night. Betty Jo would really prefer that she be the one to sleep on his pillow. For some unknown reason he doesn't seem to agree with her on that one.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the pic of them sleeping together 

Lovely spoo girls you have


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Love the pic of them sleeping together
> 
> Lovely spoo girls you have


Thanks they sure are cuddle loving spoos. Either with each other or with the rest of the family.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Trillium said:


> Thanks they sure are cuddle loving spoos. Either with each other or with the rest of the family.


They sure look like 
Are they going to be Quincy's girlfriends?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So is a two-headed poodle twice as smart?  These are great pics of the girls! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks apoodleaday. I as you must have noticed love taking pics and Betty Jo and Jenny have so many fun moments to capture. They don't even complain!!

Yes Winnow when everyone gets old enough and tested. We are so thrilled with Quincy's addition and all the wonderful things that he will bring to our breeding program. He is so sweet and a gorgeous dog. We are so excited about the future. I can't wait to see how the puppies will all turn out. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww, your red headed girls are so pretty!! They look like loads of fun!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are the most adorable and beautiful reds I have ever seen - they are so very dear - you are very blessed! Makes me wish I had had the money to buy Ginger's sibling poooh -waaaa - I'm jealous! I wonder if Ginger would have been different about letting other dogs lay down near her (she growls) if she had had her own sibling right from the start - oh well its 4 years too late (almost) she will be 4 in July. But I jsut love your dogs! Have you had them since pups?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium...thank Heavens they let you get these photos. They are so darned cute. In the two headed ones, it is hard to tell where one girl ends and the other begins!

Winnow...We are so looking forward to pups out of one or both of these girls and little Quincy. Reds have a tendency to get terrible winter nose if living in our part of the world and hopefully by bringing in black, it will strengthen pigment and help it remain good all year. He will help our chests and tailsets (which 99% of reds are lacking in unless they already have black in their pedigree). So your little man brings a lot to the table for us.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

These are just the sweetest photos! They have made my Friday morning! Thank-you!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are great shots! Poodles are such snuggle bugs, makes for great photos.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> they are the most adorable and beautiful reds I have ever seen - they are so very dear - you are very blessed! Makes me wish I had had the money to buy Ginger's sibling poooh -waaaa - I'm jealous! I wonder if Ginger would have been different about letting other dogs lay down near her (she growls) if she had had her own sibling right from the start - oh well its 4 years too late (almost) she will be 4 in July. But I jsut love your dogs! Have you had them since pups?


Thanks we just love them and feel blessed to have them. Yes we got them both as pups. They are litter sisters. Though I'm not too sure its ever too late to add another poodle. We had another poodle Sport when we got them. When we got Sport he was an adult and not always good with other dogs. We worked with him and talked a lot about it with Arreau who assured me all would be well. (Sporty was absolutely wonderful with all humans). She was so right he just adopted them and loved them to death. It was wonderful. So it worked for me.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Stella they sure are fun. They are characters. 

Puppylove thanks I was so pleased they stayed put. 

Rockporters I've got to agree snuggling is one of their favorite indoor sports.


----------

